# Adding an OFFICE ASSISTANT



## Kitty (May 23, 2003)

*I would like to know if there is anyway to add the OFFICE ASSISTANT "GENIUS" to Microsoft's Office XP Professional?

This assistant was in previous versions but has been left out of the newest version.

I have looked high and low, and cannot find out one way or the other.*


----------



## kev0lush (Jun 19, 2003)

You can download that office assistant at this link:

http://office.microsoft.com/downloads/9798/genius.aspx

The link provides installation instructions. Then all you need to do is right-click on your current office assistant, select choose assistant, and he should show up as an option.

Good Luck.

Kevin


----------



## Kitty (May 23, 2003)

kev0lush said:


> *You can download that office assistant at this link:
> 
> http://office.microsoft.com/downloads/9798/genius.aspx
> 
> The link provides installation instructions. Then all you need to do is right-click on your current office assistant, select choose assistant, and he should show up as an option. *


*Yes, I know that... BUT it will NOT install into OFFICE XP. The install says you have to have Office 97 to install.

The MS site has this information.
Works with
Word 97
Excel 97
Outlook 98
Outlook 97
PowerPoint 97
Access 97
Publisher 98
Microsoft Project 98

ANY OTHER IDEAS >>>*


----------



## kev0lush (Jun 19, 2003)

Okay...

Here's a way to do it. I tested this with office xp. I don't use the office assistant so I couldn't tell if all of the features were compatible with office xp, but the animation was fine and there were sound effects when he entered.

Go to this web site:

http://www.ibp.ru/ftp/Office 2000/PFILES/MSOFFICE/OFFICE/

and download the following files in the directory listing:

Genius.ACG
Genius.ACS

Save or copy them to Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10.

The only way I could get him to show up in the options to change office assistant was by renaming the files to another office assistant.

Go to the folder where you saved those two files. Choose an assistant to rename him to, for example Rocky.

Either rename or delete Rocky.acg and Rocky.acs. Now rename Genius.acg to rocky.acg, and genius.acs to rocky.acs.

Now he will show up as an option under choose office assistant.


----------



## Kitty (May 23, 2003)

*NOW I KNOW who they used for the model of the GENIUS.... YOU|!

Thank you so very much....
:smooch:  *


----------



## kev0lush (Jun 19, 2003)

Glad I could help.

Kevin


----------

